# Need Fiberglass Repair



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Currently on my trip to Branson. Have some fiberglass damage to front of my fifth wheel I need to get repaired when I get back. Anyone you'd recommend? I live in Spring. Thanks!!

James























Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bald eagle (Sep 6, 2005)

*fiberglass repair*

Call and talk to Danny at Northwest Fiberglass on 2920 east of Tomball. I have know him for years and he is about the best around . I've had him do work on several trailers when I was buying and selling them and he fixed the nose on our fifth wheel and you can't see the spot he fixed. He has also done some boats for me and i would bet good money you can't find the spots he repaired. 
Tell him Jerry Wolf sent you over there. 281-290-0000


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

bald eagle said:


> Call and talk to Danny at Northwest Fiberglass on 2920 east of Tomball. I have know him for years and he is about the best around . I've had him do work on several trailers when I was buying and selling them and he fixed the nose on our fifth wheel and you can't see the spot he fixed. He has also done some boats for me and i would bet good money you can't find the spots he repaired.
> Tell him Jerry Wolf sent you over there. 281-290-0000


Gave them a call. He said they are too busy working on boats to work on my RV. Any other suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

